# Adding my .edu email to Mail



## X-Ray (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey, I just bought a Macbook yesterday and I love it. Right now I am trying to add my .edu email address for school to Mail so I can check it more easily. How would I go about finding out the account type and incoming mail server and whether or not this is actually possible. The client for the email seems to be Sun Java Systems or something to that effect. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

It depends on how your school configured their mail server. I'd check their web pages first. You'll need to find incoming and outgoing mail servers, then login info.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Contacting the school's tech support would be a good start too. I know at my school, that there is a tech support center that we can goto for help in things like this.


----------



## X-Ray (Aug 9, 2006)

alright sounds good, thank you both.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Sir, when you buy a Mac you get 90 days of complementary support from apple. It's called apple care. I would call them. But if you want to DO IT your self here you go:
http://www.apple.com/support/leopard/mail/
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1277
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1508?viewlocale=en_US


----------

